# I really need help..



## IneedHELP (Oct 5, 2009)

i have to hook this up on a trainer but i dont know how to draw a ladder diagram and hw will not help me. and this is all he gave me to do it by..

1. when the start button is pressed a green light will come on and stay on
2. after 15sec the motor will start
3. when the stop button is pressed the motor will stay on for 10 sec and go off as well as the light. 

i have 1 controll relay and 2 timer realys plzzz help me...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably something along this lines would work.


----------



## IneedHELP (Oct 5, 2009)

Time2 is a off delay right?

PS thanks alot man..:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

T2 will have to have the capability of taking a pulse from the stop button to start the timing sequence, and not rely on the stop button to remain depressed. Some people call this a one shot timer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You might need a reset pulse to T2 in your start circuit, depending on what type/brand relay you use in T2. My drawing was meant to be pretty generic.


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

you need to put CR-1 contact paralelled under the start button in wrung 1 and get that jumper from in between wrung 1 and wrung 2 out of there or the light and T1 will energize immediately, And the stop should be a push-pull


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

IneedHELP said:


> i have to hook this up on a trainer but i dont know how to draw a ladder diagram and hw will not help me. and this is all he gave me to do it by..
> 
> 1. when the start button is pressed a green light will come on and stay on
> 2. after 15sec the motor will start
> ...


You don't need help, you need a quick answer so you can go out and drink.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what good is taking this course going to do if you have other people doing your homework for you ? just quit the course and when you decide to take it seriously and learn it, then take it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You don't need help, you need a quick answer so you can go out and drink.


This thread is a bit old, and the OP is long gone, but my drawing contained a purposeful error anyhow. The CR1 contacts to the light are not sealed, so the light will only flash on.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You don't need help, you need a quick answer so you can go out and drink.


WTF is up with you today.. the guy is looking for help and you dump on him 

Your comments have found a new low :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> This thread is a bit old, and the OP is long gone, but my drawing contained a purposeful error anyhow. The CR1 contacts to the light are not sealed, so the light will only flash on.



What do you mean by "sealed"? As in held that the standard 3-wire start/stop circuit accomplishes?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Probably something along this lines would work.


Marc why is your symbol for the stop button the symbol for a start?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> This thread is a bit old, and the OP is long gone, but my drawing contained a purposeful error anyhow. The CR1 contacts to the light are not sealed, so the light will only flash on.



...And posters here think I'm rude. You shouldve added a timer that would countdown to a dead short.


----------

